# Hmpk pair



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I was badddddd lol Bought this pair from MNbettashop.com


PICTURES! leave comments! I am open to critiques 

First are of the male second of the female. HMPK


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow i most defantily want a pair from this spawn


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm in love with your male!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Tpocicat when I saw him I immediately placed an order. He made me sigh lol! Thanks! 

The spawn will be sometime in august after my hm spawn


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol so saw him on there when I got my hmpk male so excited for him tomorrow. I still adore the spot on his dorsal looks like someone shot a bulls eye through it. And the female is amazingly sweet looking.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

HAHA! I loved the spot too!!!!! She is very calm and docile. I think they'll be a great pair 

I want to see pics of yours when he comes creat!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks spazzfish! I'm in love with the boy in your avatar. Is he from Karen? Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

His name is Mr. Darcy the tips of his fins have an awesome marbling thing going on. And yeah he is from karen.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Beats head against wall... I NEED TO GO TO THAT STORE!!! lol. My family lives in st.paul and I go there all the time. I didn't find out about this place until recently :'-(


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Spazzfish he is beautiful I love his name !

Ivandert- If I had a way to be there anytime I'd go broke hahaha! Tony is such a pleasure to deal with! They weren't "show" (he does get show quality) but I fell in love with the boy and just said can you give me a good female and he decided her for me. She was a surprise. He just said I have a nice HMPK female to go with him. So I took her. They cost me $45 SHIPPED!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

He is much flashier in person very prideful alqays flaring at something. I love him a lot though


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Your male is gorgeous. If only his anal were a bit more shapely he would be symmetrical!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh god. lol I can only imagine walking in there with 50 dollars and coming out with a few beauties. The sad part is their about 2 miles from my parent's house... Unfortunately they will have to make the trip from Saint Paul to Rapid City by car.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

VictorP-Thanks!! He's not perfect but I figured a great start for my new hmpk line. 

Ivandert- I figure driving by car wouldn't be too bad if you ask for them in bags they use for shipping. and bring a box with you. I think for the price I got some great starters for a green/marble hmpk line


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh If only I was breeding... I would love to get into it all gun-ho but I have enough on my plate at the moment lol


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I hear ya! Before now I barely had any time for anything. Lol


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Lfs have some nice fish to.
I always temp myself not going there.
Yeah anitax3x u know who is the supplier 
My lfs supplier is precha


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhhh cool! Yep! If you get a great lfs I say use it!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice pair


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

its not a typical LFS with tiny cups that never changes water. This place specializes in decent bettas http://www.mnbettashop.com/ drool


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Double droooollll!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

lvandert said:


> its not a typical LFS with tiny cups that never changes water. This place specializes in decent bettas http://www.mnbettashop.com/ drool


I'm tempted to make a trip to the States just for that :lol:

And that's a beautiful pair you got from there, Anita!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Lfs have some nice fish to.
> I always temp myself not going there.
> Yeah anitax3x u know who is the supplier
> My lfs supplier is precha


Curly is Taz's your lfs?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

deso said:


> I'm tempted to make a trip to the States just for that :lol:
> 
> And that's a beautiful pair you got from there, Anita!


Thank you! They are next in line for the spawning tank once I spawn my halfmoon Pair that is currently in conditioning 

I'd love to go to Paris! So pricey though! Maybe once I'm finished with school I'll make the trip.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm only 10 hours away from there and I get their news letter every month. It's so hard not to go...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

VictorP said:


> Curly is Taz's your lfs?


Kaz's


----------



## Eduka (Jul 10, 2012)

lvandert said:


> its not a typical LFS with tiny cups that never changes water. This place specializes in decent bettas http://www.mnbettashop.com/ drool


WHAT?! Why did I not know of this place when I lived in Minnesota?! I literally lived just down the street off Larpenteur :O


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I know right? That was my reaction! (My parents live of Front and Rice) I think it was built only a few years ago but I'm assuming it's gotten a ton of business since opening


----------



## Eduka (Jul 10, 2012)

I lived in the apartments on Rice and Larpenteur...and I drove by there all the time...and this was just last year  I vaguely remember a fish store. Dang! Almost considering the 16 hour drive back LOL Sadly, northern Ontario has absolutely nothing


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Join his facebook page. 

http://www.facebook.com/Thebettashop

He tells everyone special deals he does on the FB page

The other day he had extra fish so he said walk ins get free fish limit 5 per person. I almost died.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm considering the 10 hour drive back lol. I'm supposed to go there sometime in August but unless I get some serious hours at work I wont have the money for decent fish


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I haven't gone to Kaz's for awhile. I love his fish, but right now, I can't afford it.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

With Kaz 
U see what u get
Plus his color strain breed true n form
On top of it it's cheaper then ab
N the great part of it is that I don't have to paid for shipping
Down fall
I have to sort through a few hundred fish
Before I have to choose
Stacking one with another on a new shipment is a pain in the butt


----------

